# Any Christians that are furries out there?



## NoobFur (Nov 25, 2019)

I’m a Christian and also a furry. I don’t indulge in the sexual fetish stuff. But let me ask..is it bad to be a furry on a Christian standpoint? Is God mad at me?


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 25, 2019)

I’m a furry and gay

I’m pretty sure God still loves you. :  )


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 25, 2019)

No. Nothing wrong with it at all. God is not mad at you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 25, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> I’m a furry and gay
> 
> I’m pretty sure God still loves you. :  )



Your avatar is exactly the right expression for this.


----------



## NoobFur (Nov 25, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> I’m a furry and gay
> 
> I’m pretty sure God still loves you. :  )


I’m not gay. I’m strictly a furry just for fun.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 25, 2019)

Seriously though, if there is a divine master of the universe, they're not angry with you for being a furry. He'd be cool with it.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 25, 2019)

You don't have to worry. God is the most forgiving and loving person ever. Even if being furry was bad he'd welcome you with tears and a hug anyway. As for if you're following his laws and stuff, furry is totally fine. It just gets more complicated when you add gender stuff and sexuality and believing things other than god, etc. But even then, he still loves you. So you're fine. Especially if you dont partake in nsfw. Bonus points there~ anyway, furries and being christian or anything is fine.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm a Christian and a furry.
You're fine. Relax. Have fun. Enjoy the fandom.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 25, 2019)

But of course mate, 'not-so' devoted Catholic here. Those are good people so don't worry. No matters if kinky or not. I'm doing both and Lord knows that there are way heavier sins out there so why even bother here?


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 25, 2019)

Be anything you want to be!


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Nov 25, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Seriously though, if there is a divine master of the universe, they're not angry with you for being a furry. He'd be cool with it.


Gee I do not know if buddy Jesus is legal here due to Norway banning Dogma. /joke (Yes I am not making this up Norway banned the movie Dogma. Hell even the Sweden tagline for the film is: "So funny it was banned in Norway.")


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 25, 2019)

Jesus loves furries too.






So you're good. He's cool like that.


----------



## NoobFur (Nov 25, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Jesus loves furries too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Mambi (Nov 25, 2019)

NoobFur said:


> I’m a Christian and also a furry. I don’t indulge in the sexual fetish stuff. But let me ask..is it bad to be a furry on a Christian standpoint? Is God mad at me?



Why? <giggle> I mean, tossing the "sexual fetish stuff" aside as you say you do, all you have to do is ask yourself...what sin are you committing? None that I am aware of apply here, aside from possibly pride if your fursuit is so awesome you can't help but show off it's construction <LOL>. But seriously...there's no evil, no corruption, no deception (usually), no malice, no harm being done whatsoever to yourself or others, no lust, no envy, no idolization, no denigration of the faith (i.e. you aren't emulating Egyptian or Arabic gods in your fursuit on purpose), etc....

<smiles and rests his head on his paws and blinks his eyes playfully> Frankly to put it simply, what do you possibly think you're doing that God is objecting TO? <hugs> I'm sure that being friendly and spreading smiles and having fun isn't a sin yet!!!


----------



## NoobFur (Nov 25, 2019)

Mambi said:


> Why? <giggle> I mean, tossing the "sexual fetish stuff" aside as you say you do, all you have to do is ask yourself...what sin are you committing? None that I am aware of apply here, aside from possibly pride if your fursuit is so awesome you can't help but show off it's construction <LOL>. But seriously...there's no evil, no corruption, no deception (usually), no malice, no harm being done whatsoever to yourself or others, no lust, no envy, no idolization, no denigration of the faith (i.e. you aren't emulating Egyptian or Arabic gods in your fursuit on purpose), etc....
> 
> <smiles and rests his head on his paws and blinks his eyes playfully> Frankly to put it simply, what do you possibly think you're doing that God is objecting TO? <hugs> I'm sure that being friendly and spreading smiles and having fun isn't a sin yet!!!


You prove a good point my friend!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 25, 2019)

As long as your not gay, nothing I read in the Bible says you can't be a furry. Except for maybe the part that says don't act as the heathens do.

Making an edit to note I'm not Christian and I'm gay so it doesn't look like I'm a bible thumper.


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Nov 25, 2019)

I used to be Heavily Mormon however i no longer attend church once it came out i was gay i was told that i'd burn in hell. The way i see it, god made humans, therefore, Who and What we are is god's creation, even furries, so why would we burn in hell for being who god made us to be? As you can gues Mormons hate that line of thought XD

Though here lately i mostly believe in A GOD but not the Christian God. Mostly because the bible makes God out as a really abussive step father.... Though i am always willing to discuss these kinds of things VIA DM.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 25, 2019)

1 Corinthians 10:23

23 All things are lawful for me, but not all things are helpful; all things are lawful for me, but not all things edify. 
24 Let no one seek his own, but each one the other’s _well-being._

So, yeah.  Being furry and Christian is legit.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 25, 2019)

Mysticstar Moonrise said:


> I used to be Heavily Mormon however i no longer attend church once it came out i was gay i was told that i'd burn in hell. The way i see it, god made humans, therefore, Who and What we are is god's creation, even furries, so why would we burn in hell for being who god made us to be? As you can gues Mormons hate that line of thought XD
> 
> Though here lately i mostly believe in A GOD but not the Christian God. Mostly because the bible makes God out as a really abussive step father.... Though i am always willing to discuss these kinds of things VIA DM.



Yeah!  I don’t believe in the Bible God.  He appears to have the stubbornness and pride we were told was the downfall of many people.

He might as well smite me RIGHT NOW for saying that....


----------



## Telnac (Nov 25, 2019)

NoobFur said:


> I’m a Christian and also a furry. I don’t indulge in the sexual fetish stuff. But let me ask..is it bad to be a furry on a Christian standpoint? Is God mad at me?


I'm a Christian and a scalie. I see no conflict being both.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 26, 2019)

I wonder if there's a christian forum somewhere, where somebody's asking the same question. :}


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 26, 2019)

It is just a hobby and how you choose to participate is your choice. This should not have any bearing on your faith that you practice.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 26, 2019)

Oh I just remembered this: 






Saint Christopher is occasionally portrayed as a dog-headed man, because he was from Canaan, and this has sometimes been incorrectly translates as 'part canine'. 

People used to genuinely believe that dog-headed men existed in mysterious foreign lands, which may have contributed to this.


----------



## Lyrule (Nov 26, 2019)

I am Catholic and a furry. God is not mad at you. After all, being a furry is a hobby! There's no reason why God would be angry at us for having and enjoying a hobby.


----------



## Filter (Nov 26, 2019)

If God made everything, and humans are talking/thinking creatures, then God is arguably the original furry artist.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 27, 2019)

Not saying people's opinion here doesn't count, but how about asking non-furry Christians what they think? Maybe ask your pastor about it and get his reaction.


----------



## gatgat (Nov 27, 2019)

is this helpfull? I'm not a christian so I dont really know how to interpret bible verses but this one sounds inclusive of all beings.

Isaiah 11:6-9
The wolf shall dwell with the lamb, and the leopard shall lie down with the young goat, and the calf and the lion and the fattened calf together; and a little child shall lead them. The cow and the bear shall graze; their young shall lie down together; and the lion shall eat straw like the ox. The nursing child shall play over the hole of the cobra, and the weaned child shall put his hand on the adder's den. They shall not hurt or destroy in all my holy mountain; for the earth shall be full of the knowledge of the Lord as the waters cover the sea.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 27, 2019)

If God is going to be pissed about _anything_, it would be that we literally dig holes in the only Earth we have, because we have nowhere else to put all of our rubbish. 

Also anime.


----------



## Mailoh (Nov 27, 2019)

NoobFur said:


> I’m a Christian and also a furry. I don’t indulge in the sexual fetish stuff. But let me ask..is it bad to be a furry on a Christian standpoint? Is God mad at me?



Christian here. Furry in it's self isn't a sin, it's no different than participating in musical theater or any other activity that includes fine art and/or costume building.
In other words, it's just mostly just a hobby. As long as you're not breaking your morals (or those of the lord for that matter.) and obviously, avoid sexual fetishes in general. Then you're fine.



Fallowfox said:


> Saint Christopher is occasionally portrayed as a dog-headed man, because he was from Canaan, and this has sometimes been incorrectly translates as 'part canine'.
> 
> People used to genuinely believe that dog-headed men existed in mysterious foreign lands, which may have contributed to this.



The other explanation is that it's the result of two belief systems being blended into one.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 27, 2019)

Mailoh said:


> and obviously, avoid sexual fetishes in general.



Good luck. :}


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 27, 2019)

We build nuclear weapons, almost kill for sale stuff on black Friday, shooting children at schools by using drones, throw our waste into the ocean, hate people because of their sexuality or heritage, ......

But yeah, god should better hate these cartoon animal art liking people ^^

Well, for me it doesn't matter anyways. As a Metalhead, when it comes to the church, I'm going to hell either way.


----------



## Mailoh (Nov 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Good luck. :}



It's easier than you think the moment you break the cycle and keep things normal for awhile if you do slip into such behavior. It's a matter of reinforcing gratification the way the lord intended.

Though, it's hard to forgive deviants every time something crops up in the news about something creepy and twisted. But, I suppose that's my sin of wrath or sense of justice showing :^)

"Their ultimate effectiveness will be determined by your efforts and your faith." - Petrus

===


> Corinthians 10:13 There hath no temptation taken you but such as is common to man: but God is faithful, who will not suffer you to be tempted above that ye are able; but will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that ye may be able to bear it.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 27, 2019)

Mailoh said:


> It's easier than you think the moment you break the cycle and keep things normal for awhile if you do slip into such behavior. It's a matter of reinforcing gratification the way the lord intended.
> 
> Though, it's hard to forgive deviants every time something crops up in the news about something creepy and twisted. But, I suppose that's my sin of wrath or sense of justice showing :^


Deviant Art be like




It needed to be done.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 27, 2019)

Mailoh said:


> It's easier than you think the moment you break the cycle and keep things normal for awhile if you do slip into such behavior. It's a matter of reinforcing gratification the way the lord intended.
> 
> Though, it's hard to forgive deviants every time something crops up in the news about something creepy and twisted. But, I suppose that's my sin of wrath or sense of justice showing :^)
> 
> ...



I'm not really sure whether this is what you're talking about, but just in case, 
at the end of the day, whether somebody enjoys wearing handcuffs or being tickled isn't very important.

So, please don't go through your life feeling guilty or inadequate or a disappointment to God because of something like that.


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 27, 2019)

Mailoh said:


> It's easier than you think the moment you break the cycle and keep things normal for awhile if you do slip into such behavior. It's a matter of reinforcing gratification the way the lord intended.
> 
> Though, it's hard to forgive deviants every time something crops up in the news about something creepy and twisted. But, I suppose that's my sin of wrath or sense of justice showing :^)
> 
> ...



Psalm 102:12 - "As far as the east is from the west, _So_ far has He removed our transgressions from us."

I think god has way bigger fish to fry than people engaging in sexual conduct.

Also the old classic applies



> God has mercy. I don't.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 27, 2019)

*Rubs eyes* 
And why should we take religions so seriously? Jesus looks like cool dude so let's be cool about it. Besides God gave us free will for something <.<


----------



## shunaka (Nov 27, 2019)

Just curious but if God was angry at you for being a furry how would you know?


----------



## Simo (Nov 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm not really sure whether this is what you're talking about, but just in case,
> at the end of the day, whether somebody enjoys wearing handcuffs or being tickled isn't very important.
> 
> So, please don't go through your life feeling guilty or inadequate or a disappointment to God because of something like that.



In complete agreement. God wouldn't have created handcuffs, feathers, latex catsuits or a whole host of other things if he/she didn't want people to have a bit of fun. : )


----------



## Mambi (Nov 27, 2019)

shunaka said:


> Just curious but if God was angry at you for being a furry how would you know?



Attacked by a mob of the animal you love the most? <shrug>


----------



## Punji (Nov 27, 2019)

Mambi said:


> Attacked by a mob of the animal you love the most? <shrug>



If I go down in a mob of cats, I'll only know God loves me.


----------



## Mailoh (Nov 27, 2019)

shunaka said:


> Just curious but if God was angry at you for being a furry how would you know?



When you're dead or the rapture arrives.


----------



## shunaka (Nov 28, 2019)

Mailoh said:


> When you're dead or the rapture arrives.



So no prior warning I've done something that displeases God? An email? A postcard perhaps? I just have to wait till after the fact before I get the message?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 28, 2019)

shunaka said:


> Just curious but if God was angry at you for being a furry how would you know?


If beer is proof God loves us and wants us to be happy, marriage is his way of slapping the bejesus out of us and telling us to get back to reality.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 28, 2019)

shunaka said:


> So no prior warning I've done something that displeases God? An email? A postcard perhaps? I just have to wait till after the fact before I get the message?



Actually, you receive a mysterious warning from a stranger on the internet to correct your naughty ways.


----------



## Mailoh (Nov 28, 2019)

shunaka said:


> So no prior warning I've done something that displeases God? An email? A postcard perhaps? I just have to wait till after the fact before I get the message?


There's two major interpretations I'm aware of, repentance of sins committed (normally felt by regret of misdeeds), and the other is believing in the savior (Jesus) & remaining faithful to the gospel.

In other words, the long standing split between Catholicism and Protestantism during the 16th century reformation.

Acts 10:43


> To him give all the prophets witness, that through his name whosoever believeth in him shall receive remission of sins.



The only exception from what I remember is blasphemy against the Holy Spirit, by rejecting Jesus as Savior. In the case of the Gospels, those who commit blasphemy against the Holy Spirit by declaring the works of Jesus are evil.

Matthew 12:31


> Wherefore I say unto you, All manner of sin and blasphemy shall be forgiven unto men: but the blasphemy against the Holy Ghost shall not be forgiven unto men.



The Mormons have their own understandings as well, but i'm not familiar with them.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 28, 2019)

Mailoh said:


> There's two major interpretations I'm aware of, repentance of sins committed (normally felt by regret of misdeeds), and the other is believing in the savior (Jesus) & remaining faithful to the gospel.
> 
> In other words, the long standing split between Catholicism and Protestantism during the 16th century reformation.
> 
> ...


Oh look another verse people forget when they say god can forgive all sins. They always forget about the one that says blasphemy is unforgivable.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 28, 2019)

I was told a long time ago that you forfeit your soul when joining the furry fandom, so I know I'm going to hell. I suppose it really depends on how devout you are in your faith and if God loves you enough to ignore your involvement.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Nov 28, 2019)

Being "furry" is not a sexual fetish or identity.  Being furry does not mean you are gay, or a sinner or anything else.

I am no longer a believer, but when I was, I never considered being a Christian and a furry as conflicting.


----------



## Mailoh (Nov 28, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Oh look another verse people forget when they say god can forgive all sins. They always forget about the one that says blasphemy is unforgivable.


Literally mentioned it. It's because it means by doing so you've (as in one who commits it) chosen to be the enemy under the service of demons.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 28, 2019)

Mailoh said:


> Literally mentioned it.


I know. Just many Christians forget that little tidbit.


----------



## Mailoh (Nov 28, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I know. Just many Christians forget that little tidbit.


Well, it's because they didn't bother to search for it or have been misled by corrupted churches. Most times anyway.

And sorry for misreading your post.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 28, 2019)

Mailoh said:


> Well, it's because they didn't bother to search for it or have been misled by corrupted churches. Most times anyway.
> 
> And sorry for misreading your post.


Everyone believes their version is the truth and everyone else is wrong.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Also anime.


----------



## Qiyu (Nov 28, 2019)

If memory serves correct, some Christians took offense at the notion of anthropomorphic characters in children's literature , but that was a long time ago. Anymore I'd imagine it you'd be hard pressed to find anybody who objects to the idea of anthropomorphism full stop. Attitudes have changed, and religions (often) adopt new 'laws' and attitudes towards contemporary topics that weren't around at the time the religion's orthodoxy was codified.

Checking out the Wikipedia argument, noted Christian apologist C.S. Lewis employed anthropomorphism to a moderate degree. Characters like Reepicheep spring to mind. In the end, I'd say it depends on where your heart is and your intent on being a furry. Unless your interest in solely centered on the sexual side, there's nothing I can think of that's inherently un-Christian with the concept of anthropomorphism, and by extension an interest in furries. It really boils down to why you, personally, identify with being a furry. If your interest in being a furry is rooted in something that clearly contradicts Christianity, then you're obviously going to have friction there. If your interest in being a furry stems from something that doesn't contradict scripture, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Mailoh (Nov 28, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Everyone believes their version is the truth and everyone else is wrong.


Perhaps, though I do know some cases where it's fear of the facts.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 28, 2019)

Mailoh said:


> Perhaps, though I do know some cases where it's fear of the facts.


I take it you think being gay is a sin too?


----------



## Mailoh (Nov 28, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I take it you think being gay is a sin too?


I'm not getting into that here. Talking about furry as a hobby and whether or not it conflicts with christian values & beliefs is one thing, talking about something that is bound to piss people off is another.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 28, 2019)

Mailoh said:


> I'm not getting into that here. Talking about furry as a hobby and whether or not it conflicts with christian values & beliefs is one thing, talking about something that is bound to piss people off is another.


Well I think your reaction gave me the answer I was looking for. At least you're consistent. Although we can't be friends.


----------



## Mailoh (Nov 28, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Well I think your reaction gave me the answer I was looking for. At least you're consistent. Although we can't be friends.


Didn't want to be friends with you anyway, so no matter.

Especially if you're going to respond like that.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 28, 2019)

This is fast going to turn into a dumpster fire before long. Maybe we should turn it down a notch.


----------



## Mailoh (Nov 28, 2019)

Skittles said:


> This is fast going to turn into a dumpster fire before long. Maybe we should turn it down a notch.


Nope, I'm just gonna move on. I've already made the points needed to be said.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 28, 2019)

Mailoh said:


> Nope, I'm just gonna move on. I've already made the points needed to be said.



Fair enough :3


----------



## Skittles (Nov 28, 2019)

Adding my two pennies to this.

Does it matter what people believe or don't believe? Not really.

We should all just enjoy what we have in common and respect and treat eachother as we would like to be in return.

I am agnostic but admire those that hold faith. It's quite a tricky thing to do in this modern world we all share.

Hopefully there isn't a burning pyre waiting for me on the other side though. Or for anyone else for that matter~ ^^


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 28, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Adding my two pennies to this.
> 
> Does it matter what people believe or don't believe? Not really.
> 
> ...


As long as religion makes people see others as lesser, it does matter what people believe in.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 28, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> As long as religion makes people see others as lesser, it does matter what people believe in.



I see that more as the downside of human nature over any form of institution.


----------



## Mailoh (Nov 28, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Adding my two pennies to this.
> 
> Does it matter what people believe or don't believe? Not really.
> 
> ...



At the end of the day it doesn't matter, but some get so hung up on tribalism. Like our fellow here who jumped to the conclusion that I must not like x person(s) by avoiding the topic.

It's not my place to judge, as it is not my duty to do so regarding what he asked.

And again, if i did it would fire up the hornets nest.

However, I can judge them on their actions directed at me. And to me, they act no better than a child.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 29, 2019)

Skittles said:


> I see that more as the downside of human nature over any form of institution.


When a religion says to kill a certain group of people and people take it seriously, it is because of the religion.


----------



## Filter (Nov 29, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> When a religion says to kill a certain group of people and people take it seriously, it is because of the religion.


When people kill people, it's because of people. Blaming a religion, or other competing ideology, implicates the innocent while providing a convenient excuse for the guilty. That's neither just nor fair. It's a human problem. The sooner we realize this, the sooner we break the cycle.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 29, 2019)

Filter said:


> When people kill people, it's because of people. Blaming a religion, or other competing ideology, implicates the innocent while providing a convenient excuse for the guilty. That's neither just nor fair. It's a human problem. The sooner we realize this, the sooner we break the cycle.


So terrorists aren't killing because of their ideology?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 29, 2019)

Well this thread went exactly as expected. But at least it survived 2 pages, so there's that...


----------



## Skittles (Nov 29, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> So terrorists aren't killing because of their ideology?


Terrorists represent a small misguided radical minority. Not the greater whole.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 29, 2019)

>.>
<.<
What in the blue blazes did I miss here!? O_O


----------



## Skittles (Nov 29, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> >.>
> <.<
> What in the blue blazes did I miss here!? O_O



A dumpster fire about to be snuffed out. -hoses it down with wholesome furry goodness.-


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 29, 2019)

Because I know the mods will place the blame on me for this I'll stop now. You guys can continue without me.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 29, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> As long as religion makes people see others as lesser, it does matter what people believe in.


Good thing that not all religions do so. 


Skittles said:


> A dumpster fire about to be snuffed out. -hoses it down with wholesome furry goodness.-


All that yucky positivity is definitely a contributor for that. Why don't you go into a corner and hug something soft so we can bash our heads together in peace :CCC


----------



## Skittles (Nov 29, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Good thing that not all religions do so.
> 
> All that yucky positivity is definitely a contributor for that. Why don't you go into a corner and hug something soft so we can bash our heads together in peace :CCC



Nu! No headbashing!


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 29, 2019)

This thread is weird and you should all feel weird.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> This thread is weird and you should all feel weird.



I embrace the weird!


----------



## MaetheDragon (Nov 29, 2019)

I’m just gonna go on a limb here and say I’m a Christian as well. I’ve said my peace, I’ll skadoodle now. Have fun, kids! :3


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 29, 2019)

*sits quietly in the corner, watching*


----------



## foussiremix (Nov 29, 2019)

The mood of this dropped harder then my grades.


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm Catholic and a furry.

I have this funny feeling that if Jesus returned he would probably tell Christians/Catholics who hate others for their religion or lack therof that it isn't what he meant.

They really need to read Matthew 22 verse 39. "love thy neighbor as thyself"


----------



## Purplefuzz (Nov 29, 2019)

I guess I'm Christian since I've distanced from the atheist crowd. On there views on the paranormal and stuff.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 29, 2019)

shunaka said:


> So no prior warning I've done something that displeases God? An email? A postcard perhaps? I just have to wait till after the fact before I get the message?



Sounds like God's historical M.O. to me!

But seriously, I can't see why any God would have a problem with liking a harmless hobby. 

I CAN see why they'd have a problem with the infighting and mangling of the message of "love, peace, and happiness" though from people who get caught up in petty meaningless details like what/who you play with or willful ignorance. 

In other words...<tosses a bag of catnip to the ground>...let's get back to that love. <giggle>


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 29, 2019)

I received reports about this thread, but it looks to be back on a regular track.

Just so it's said, I know religion can be a hot topic.  But as a note to all:  if you get that nagging feeling in the back of hour head that:

A)  people might consider it rude or crass to post something contentious or drama-ish...

B)  or barely genuinely related to the thread's original intent...

It's probably best not to post it.  There were a few users in this thread edging both those lines.

Just dropping that for context.  Please let the subject remain what it was intended to be.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 30, 2019)

Mambi said:


> Sounds like God's historical M.O. to me!
> 
> But seriously, I can't see why any God would have a problem with liking a harmless hobby.
> 
> ...



Can it be acorns instead? ;D


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

NoobFur said:


> I’m a Christian and also a furry...is it bad to be a furry on a Christian standpoint? Is God mad at me?



Honestly, I would suggest reading the book of Romans.
Specifically in the 4th or 5th chapter Paul talks about sin and how it's really impossible to please God if we attempt to live our lives without grace.

Back then, most would want to follow God's law. Unfortunately that law set too many high standards that humans could not follow or would succeed in.
Through his son's death, we now know that we abide under grace. That no matter where we are presently (sinning or not sinning) that we rest in the knowledge of forgiveness.

That said, I would say that being a furry in God's eye isn't necessarily a bad thing unless you're doing something damning like having sex with an animal in real life or constantly abusing God's love for you by choosing to sin knowing right and wrong. I don't think God would necessarily strike with you sickness, but he would be disappointed.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2019)

This thread is attracting a lot of new accounts, and it makes me wonder whether these new users were motivated to register because of this thread?
Perhaps those new users here can comment about how they ended up here. 

There are some interesting moral questions here about what the concept of sin is, and whether it actually makes any sense that God would be able to forgive unjust actions between humans- and why that should be contingent on the sacrifice of Jesus- but maybe for a different thread. x3

I guess I'll just point out though that this idea that furries are people who have sex with animals or who are sexually attracted to animals isn't true.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> This thread is attracting a lot of new accounts, and it makes me wonder whether these new users were motivated to register because of this thread?
> Perhaps those new users here can comment about how they ended up here.
> 
> There are some interesting moral questions here about what the concept of sin is, and whether it actually makes any sense that God would be able to forgive unjust actions between humans- and why that should be contingent on the sacrifice of Jesus- but maybe for a different thread. x3
> ...



From what I can see, I'm only 1 new account in this thread. Now, I can't speak for all but I registered simply because I watched Zootopia the other day and thought Nick was really handsome. Then at work started watching furry art on Pinterest and decided to join FAF when I found out about this community. 

Also, two of my other friends have been on FAF for a while but I haven't really told them about me joining. I'm sure they'll find me soon tho.

I agree on the whole sex with animals concept, I used an extreme example to showcase what God would really be disappointed about. Biblically speaking, Paul states that we are all sinners and those who boast to have no sin would be sinners themselves. 

That's why the book of Romans is a good resource, some Christians can argue that it talks about homosexuality being a sin and going to hell. But that same book says that even those who haven't sinned will find new ways to do so, which is why grace is such an important thing in Christianity. That although you don't deserve it, his Son died for us while we were sinners. So that we may not boast about it but have external life.

In conclusion, the only real sin that God may not allow is when you grieve the holy spirit. What that means is constantly abusing his Grace and manipulating things as a way to cross the line.

Another example is a man who loves his wife and kids. He leaves home to "work" but instead is out drinking in a bar, cheating on his wife and visiting another family from his secret affair. 

The children at home would be devastated to know their dad has another family, the wife would be devastated that her husband slept with another woman and in both their world's the man is a drunk who probably hits them and occasionally gets into drugs. Perhaps during one of those trips he's even cursing out God and laughing at the Bible, maybe even destroying one.

The man's background? He came from a Christian household, he was also part of a youth ministry as a teenager and during his adult years he became a father at 25 years old. He worked hard, got himself a good paying job, works at a great company but felt that he was missing something in his life. He stopped going to church and wanted to live his own way, turning to drinks and drugs as a way to substitute human connection and prayers.

Now, again, the above is such an example but it doesn't mean every word has to be used for context. Think of it like a small reference sheet and even with that, this is all based on my own formative opinion and in no way represents any religious beliefs.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> From what I can see, I'm only 1 new account in this thread. Now, I can't speak for all but I registered simply because I watched Zootopia the other day and thought Nick was really handsome. Then at work started watching furry art on Pinterest and decided to join FAF when I found out about this community.
> 
> Also, two of my other friends have been on FAF for a while but I haven't really told them about me joining. I'm sure they'll find me soon tho.
> 
> ...



There are 2 other new ones that you'll see if you scroll through the pages. Anyway, I'm glad that you have an open minded attitude towards the furries. 

Personally my response to the whole thread is that I'm a little surprised anybody ever questioned whether being a furry would be an affront to god; it's a bit like somebody making a thread about whether their stamp collecting hobby offends the angle Gabriel when you think about it- it's such a trivial thing it would be hard to imagine divine forces having any opinion.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> There are 2 other new ones that you'll see if you scroll through the pages. Anyway, I'm glad that you have an open minded attitude towards the furries.
> 
> Personally my response to the whole thread is that I'm a little surprised anybody ever questioned whether being a furry would be an affront to god; it's a bit like somebody making a thread about whether their stamp collecting hobby offends the angle Gabriel when you think about it- it's such a trivial thing it would be hard to imagine divine forces having any opinion.



"OH YEAH, Stamp collecting is the devil's plaything. Completely side with Gabriel being pissed." He says so in a quicky way.

But that's true, perhaps the author was curious is all. It's hard to say you're open minded and close minded at the same time, even my mom has a hard time understanding me being gay but also knowing I may be bisexual too.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Nov 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> This thread is attracting a lot of new accounts, and it makes me wonder whether these new users were motivated to register because of this thread?



I would be highly doubtful because something like that happend on another site i tried. Because like what were they doing before just joining suddenly?.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> I would be highly doubtful because something like that happend on another site i tried. Because like what were they doing before just joining suddenly?.



In the past on this website if we made threads about gay rights new users would register to tell us we were not obeying [insert religion here]. x3


----------



## Alison Savros (Nov 30, 2019)

I was told I technically count as a Christian since I hold multiple beliefs so, me I suppose.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Alison Savros said:


> I was told I technically count as a Christian since I hold multiple beliefs so, me I suppose.



I mean is there really a wrong way to Christianity? The basic principals are there and most religions would agree. Don't be a butt hole and be humble to others.
That's literally the formula, God doesn't expect us to be 100% perfect. He knows we're going to stumble and fall, why immediately assume the worst before it happens.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> I mean is there really a wrong way to Christianity? .



as long as it isn't the prosperity gospel! ;D 

Prosperity theology - Wikipedia


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> as long as it isn't the prosperity gospel! ;D
> 
> Prosperity theology - Wikipedia



Oh yep.. I think we all know about Joel Osteen.
I'm not going to say that his views are wrong but considering my husband would watch his show a lot + swedenborg.
His way of thinking was pretty twisted, he became obsessed with the way those people thought which I simply thought none of it made sense.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Nov 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> In the past on this website if we made threads about gay rights new users would register to tell us we were not obeying [insert religion here]. x3



That the reason why i shifted from being atheist to christian/agnostic. Pretty immature to think that anyone religious person must be a anti-lgbt/disabled scum and get stupid when told science can't answer everything. lol

There even worse than the stereotypes they bash religious/agnostic people with.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> That the reason why i shifted from being atheist to christian/agnostic. Pretty immature to think that anyone religious person must be a anti-lgbt/disabled scum and get stupid when told science can't answer everything. lol
> 
> There even worse than the stereotypes they bash religious/agnostic people with.



I'm confused by your post, so I'm not sure I'm reading it correctly; probably just my poor comprehension skills. Could you re-phrase it please?


PolarSchizo said:


> Oh yep.. I think we all know about Joel Osteen.
> I'm not going to say that his views are wrong but considering my husband would watch his show a lot + swedenborg.
> His way of thinking was pretty twisted, he became obsessed with the way those people thought which I simply thought none of it made sense.



I'm from England, where televangelism isn't really such a big phenomenon. I only realised a few years ago that they ask viewers to _give them their money_, and promise them that God will heal them, or guarantee them economic prosperity in return. 

It's really the opposite of what Christianity usually is, isn't it?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm pretty sure Jesus would be giving out free hugs to all the gay furries, and advice on how to live happy lives. He's cool like that


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm pretty sure Jesus would be giving out free hugs to all the gay furries, and advice on how to live happy lives. He's cool like that



You know, I think I remember only one instance where Jesus wasn't cool with people.
It had to do with him entering a template and finding people selling and buying things in his house for a profit.

Other than that, he was usually pretty calm and had a focused goal in what he wanted to accomplish and prove.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm from England, where televangelism isn't really such a big phenomenon. I only realized a few years ago that they ask viewers to _give them their money_, and promise them that God will heal them, or guarantee them economic prosperity in return.
> 
> It's really the opposite of what Christianity usually is, isn't it?




Completely opposite of what Christianity is. The problem with the bible is that they tend to manipulate the words and use scripture in such a way that justifies their actions.
For example, one would argue that chapter 12 of Romans says that homosexuality is a sin that God does not approve of and therefore you're condemned. Yet in that same book, it talks about everyone being a sinner and no one deserving of God's grace and favor. Same principals can apply to divorce and marriage.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> Completely opposite of what Christianity is. The problem with the bible is that they tend to manipulate the words and use scripture in such a way that justifies their actions.
> For example, one would argue that chapter 12 of Romans says that homosexuality is a sin that God does not approve of and therefore you're condemned. Yet in that same book, it talks about everyone being a sinner and no one deserving of God's grace and favor. Same principals can apply to divorce and marriage.



I think it's a 'not seeing the wood for the trees' effect. 

Poetic texts written in ancient languages and translated multiple times by folk with their own agendas can lead to meaning becoming blurred or even distorted beyond recognition- like with that dog-headed saint I posted earlier, actually. 
And unfortunately there are people will take advantage of those confusing aspects in order to use religious texts to con people or convince them to do bad things. 

By focussing on those confusing details, people can miss the wider messages most religions espouse, which is usually fundamentally about human kindness.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I think it's a 'not seeing the wood for the trees' effect.
> 
> Poetic texts written in ancient languages and translated multiple times by folk with their own agendas can lead to meaning becoming blurred or even distorted beyond recognition- like with that dog-headed saint I posted earlier, actually.
> And unfortunately there are people will take advantage of those confusing aspects in order to use religious texts to con people or convince them to do bad things.
> ...



No, that's very true. Our world though.. sometimes I feel for all of us.
But it's hard to argue that many haven't tried and failed, unfortunately in the end we're only responsible for our own well being.
What someone else decides to do with themselves, after knowing right and wrong, is dependent on what kind of life they want to pursue.


----------



## Mailoh (Nov 30, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> Completely opposite of what Christianity is. The problem with the bible is that they tend to manipulate the words and use scripture in such a way that justifies their actions.
> For example, one would argue that chapter 12 of Romans says that homosexuality is a sin that God does not approve of and therefore you're condemned. Yet in that same book, it talks about everyone being a sinner and no one deserving of God's grace and favor. Same principals can apply to divorce and marriage.


 Lest us not forget that this is the same god that wiped the cities of Sodom and Gomorrah of the map in Genesis. :∆)

I think for some that shout down at sinners, it's about wanting others to live up to their own ideals. However, it's a futile way of doing it, as it does nothing to convince those who commit a specific sin to change.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Mailoh said:


> Lest us not forget that this is the same god that wiped the cities of Sodom and Gomorrah of the map in Genesis. :∆)
> 
> I think for some that shout down at sinners, it's about wanting others to live up to their own ideals. However, it's a futile way of doing it, as it does nothing to convince those who commit a specific sin to change.



God's personality is a lot different on the old testament vs the new one.
If you read most of the old testament, it refers to God in such a way that makes him a dictator vs the same God in the new testament whose Son was introduced and died for the sin of all mankind. That's why Paul sends the letter to the Romans to let them know that there needs to be change, that we cannot fully abide to the law of God because we're going to fail each and every time.

Whether we discuss the old or new testament, if someone has the desire to change. They will. 
If they want to continue living in sin, then the same principals apply unfortunately. 

But in the end, we all have the ability to repent and know that he's forgiven us (grace.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> God's personality is a lot different on the old testament vs the new one.
> If you read most of the old testament, it refers to God in such a way that makes him a dictator vs the same God in the new testament whose Son was introduced and died for the sin of all mankind. That's why Paul sends the letter to the Romans to let them know that there needs to be change, that we cannot fully abide to the law of God because we're going to fail each and every time.
> 
> Whether we discuss the old or new testament, if someone has the desire to change. They will.
> ...



In some ways the narrative of the Bible might be regarded as one of the redemption of the main character, god, through his decision to walk a mile in the shoes of a human.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> as long as it isn't the prosperity gospel! ;D
> 
> Prosperity theology - Wikipedia


Yeah I call the Prosperity Gospel "feel good Christianity." My ex-wife got into it. I never cared for its teachings myself. The Bible doesn't promise wealth to believers, only that God will provide what we need (not what we want!) We're supposed to provide for less fortunate because it's the right thing to do, not because of any promise of material wealth in this life.


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> In some ways the narrative of the Bible might be regarded as one of the redemption of the main character, god, through his decision to walk a mile in the shoes of a human.



I like this view and I will now preach it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2019)

Telnac said:


> Yeah I call the Prosperity Gospel "feel good Christianity." My ex-wife got into it. I never cared for its teachings myself. The Bible doesn't promise wealth to believers, only that God will provide what we need (not what we want!) We're supposed to provide for less fortunate because it's the right thing to do, not because of any promise of material wealth in this life.



It's the religious canonisation of capitalism, in my view.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I like this view and I will now preach it.


If the Bible was truly a redemption story about a god changing his ways from hating his creation to loving it then I'd probably be a christian.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> It's the religious canonisation of capitalism, in my view.


Sadly, I agree.  

To get back on topic with the original post, I believe a hobby can cross the line into idolatry when it consumes your life. So no, I don't think bring a furry is incompatible with being a Christian but it's good to do all things in moderation.


----------



## Mailoh (Nov 30, 2019)

Telnac said:


> Sadly, I agree.
> 
> To get back on topic with the original post, I believe a hobby can cross the line into idolatry when it consumes your life. So no, I don't think bring a furry is incompatible with being a Christian but it's good to do all things in moderation.



Absolutely. There was a time where I played video games to excess. While not the source cause alone for some issues in my life in the past, it significantly affected them. 
Sometimes I find it ironic that I still pursue to be within that industry in some capacity.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> In some ways the narrative of the Bible might be regarded as one of the redemption of the main character, god, through his decision to walk a mile in the shoes of a human.



That's a very intriguing way of putting the Bible, I never thought of such a possibility. Kind of feel for Moses though, his punishment was pretty harsh for disobedience to God simply because he wanted to feed his people in the dessert.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 1, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> That's a very intriguing way of putting the Bible, I never thought of such a possibility. Kind of feel for Moses though, his punishment was pretty harsh for disobedience to God simply because he wanted to feed his people in the dessert.



Moses himself is a morally compromised character, having participated in what we would, in the modern era, regard as ethnic cleansing against the Midian people. 
Moses ordered the murder of the men, boys and non-virgin women, and took the virgin women as sex slaves. 

In another instance, Moses ordered the execution of 3000 people for worshipping a statue of a Golden Calf.
Exodus 32 / Hebrew - English Bible / Mechon-Mamre

Unfortunately these actions, recorded in scripture, formed part of the basis for the justification of contemporary ethnic cleansing of the Yazidis by the Islamic state militants of Daesh, and for the destruction of ancient artwork and temples perceived as idolatrous. 

I think narratives like this make more sense if they are read from the perspective of Ancient Greek legends or Aesop's fables- in which divine characters are often avatars for human flaws. 
This can be read as a tale about the human consequences of jealousy and intolerance, for example. 

By reading the texts in that way, you avoid coming to conclusions that cannot be accepted by moral human beings, such as 'the Levites were justified in murdering the idolaters,'.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Moses himself is a morally compromised character, having participated in what we would, in the modern era, regard as ethnic cleansing against the Midian people.
> Moses ordered the murder of the men, boys and non-virgin women, and took the virgin women as sex slaves.
> 
> In another instance, Moses ordered the execution of 3000 people for worshipping a statue of a Golden Calf.
> ...


You'd be surprised by how many people think "because God is moral everything he does was morally justified."


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 1, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You'd be surprised by how many people think "because God is moral everything he does was morally justified."


I guess I would be. Then again not many people realize that God created both good and evil and gave the free will.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 1, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I guess I would be. Then again not many people realize that God created both good and evil and gave the free will.


You know you're saying genocide was moral because God did it, right?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 1, 2019)

I guarantee most if not nearly all Christians don't support murder and genocide, even when it's done by figures in scripture such as God himself. Your everyday Christian isn't going to say they would be fine with people being killed if the New or Old Testament said God commanded it. I certainly wouldn't.

Even some of the most devout Christians don't blindly follow the Bible word for word, without thinking independently and questioning some of it's passages and stories that conflict with moral standards our modern society follows.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 1, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You know you're saying genocide was moral because God did it, right?


Can you point it out please?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 1, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You'd be surprised by how many people think "because God is moral everything he does was morally justified."



I'm just trying to point out an alternative way of reading religious texts. I'm not trying to imply other people think the Levites' actions were moral.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Moses himself is a morally compromised character, having participated in what we would, in the modern era, regard as ethnic cleansing against the Midian people.
> Moses ordered the murder of the men, boys and non-virgin women, and took the virgin women as sex slaves.
> 
> In another instance, Moses ordered the execution of 3000 people for worshipping a statue of a Golden Calf.
> ...



Moses times were pretty difficult, a lot went on that as you stated was destroyed and the bible mostly references their people as sin.
I can't really go against your logic based on what you shared simply because the bible does reference Exodus 32 word by word


Ovi the Dragon said:


> You'd be surprised by how many people think "because God is moral everything he does was morally justified."



I wouldn't doubt that to be honest, whenever I read the first chapter of the Bible and how it talks about making the world, that's beautiful. 

But then it describes what man did to go into exile in the world and I'm thinking "why would God make a tree knowing full well that it would lead to temptation from the serpent and cause man to be exiled from the garden?"


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 1, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Can you point it out please?



Curious about this too.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 1, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I guarantee most if not nearly all Christians don't support murder and genocide, even when it's done by figures in scripture such as God himself. Your everyday Christian isn't going to say they would be fine with people being killed if the New or Old Testament said God commanded it. I certainly wouldn't.
> 
> Even some of the most devout Christians don't blindly follow the Bible word for word, without thinking independently and questioning some of it's passages and stories that conflict with moral standards our modern society follows.



The Bible accounts for the storyline of what happened during Jesus and God's time but it's basic principalities are in the acronym itself: Basic Instructions Before Leaving Earth (B.I.B.L.E.) 

That said, no person in the world follows something word by word. We are allowed free thought since the book of Genesis.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 1, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> The Bible accounts for the storyline of what happened during Jesus and God's time but it's basic principalities are in the acronym itself: Basic Instructions Before Leaving Earth (B.I.B.L.E.)
> 
> That said, no person in the world follows something word by word. We are allowed free thought since the book of Genesis.



Just so we're on the same page (not sure if you're using poetic license or if you actually think the word bible is an acronym?), the word 'bible' is the Phoenician word for 'Lebanon'- where papyrus was made.
Lebanon used to be called 'Bublos' by the Greeks

But I suppose this is what I'm getting at. It's _not_ a set of basic instructions on how to be a good person- such a thing doesn't exist because that concept itself eludes simple definition and maybe that's for some good reasons.

Like most religious texts, it's a complex mosaic of competing stories and moral view points by different authors who didn't necessarily always agree with one another.
That's why I compared it to Aesop's fables, which are also a collection of tales written by different authors through the ages.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 1, 2019)

Well what do you know? The usual culprit hijacking and actively making a religious thread immeasurably worse. Completely off topic at that. Who would have thought?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 1, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You know you're saying genocide was moral because God did it, right?


A) I thought you said you were going to stop posting in here.
B) Reading Comprehension.
"I guess I would be" (->"surprised how many people think 'because God is moral everything he does was morally justified.'")
Second sentence is pointing out God also created evil, and is logically capable of it.

Just explaining English to you so the Polish guy doesn't have to. I know education in America is bad, but please don't make it look/be even worse.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 1, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Can you point it out please?


Well here's Deuteronomy 20: 17

17 Completely destroy them—the Hittites, Amorites, Canaanites, Perizzites, Hivites and Jebusites—as the Lord your God has commanded you.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 1, 2019)

I was too late. v.v


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 1, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Well what do you know? The usual culprit hijacking and actively making a religious thread immeasurably worse. Completely off topic at that. Who would have thought?


I started responding again after it went off topic again. Please stop the vendetta against me.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 1, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I started responding again after it went off topic again. Please stop the vendetta against me.


There is no vendetta. Some people are just tired of you going into every Christian based thread and consistently spewing your negative views as if the whole forum asked you to do it. I'm tired of it too.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 1, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> There is no vendetta. Some people are just tired of you going into every Christian based thread and consistently spewing your negative views as if the whole forum asked you to do it. I'm tired of it too.


I have just as much right to say my views as you do.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 1, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> A) I thought you said you were going to stop posting in here.
> B) Reading Comprehension.
> "I guess I would be" (->"surprised how many people think 'because God is moral everything he does was morally justified.'")
> Second sentence is pointing out God also created evil, and is logically capable of it.
> ...


Sorry not sorry. Was raised and homeschooled by religious nuts but that's a rant for another time.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 1, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I have just as much right to say my views as you do.


The topic name is "Any christians that are furries out there?", not "Let's debate the history and ethics of Christianity".
It is a thread about communion, not an invitation for you to shit on the dinner table.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 1, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> The topic name is "Any christians that are furries out there?", not "Let's debate the history and ethics of Christianity".
> It is a thread about communion, not an invitation for you to shit on the dinner table.


Why don't you go after Fallow and the other people who weren't on topic either? You love to single me out.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 1, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Why don't you go after Fallow and the other people who weren't on topic either? You love to single me out.


Fallow hasn't been salty or making inflammatory remarks about my faith. As far as I'm concerned he was being respectful and considerate of others who would be reading his posts when sharing his views.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 1, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Fallow hasn't been salty or making inflammatory remarks about my faith. As far as I'm concerned he was being respectful and considerate of others who would be reading his posts when sharing his views.


Perhaps you shouldn't take attacks on your faith personally. And still. He was off topic.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm confused by your post, so I'm not sure I'm reading it correctly; probably just my poor comprehension skills. Could you re-phrase it please?
> 
> 
> I'm from England, where televangelism isn't really such a big phenomenon. I only realised a few years ago that they ask viewers to _give them their money_, and promise them that God will heal them, or guarantee them economic prosperity in return.
> ...



Fallow managed to keep it pretty informative and civil and posed genuine questions. 



Fallowfox said:


> Just so we're on the same page (not sure if you're using poetic license or if you actually think the word bible is an acronym?), the word 'bible' is the Phoenician word for 'Lebanon'- where papyrus was made.
> Lebanon used to be called 'Bublos' by the Greeks
> 
> But I suppose this is what I'm getting at. It's _not_ a set of basic instructions on how to be a good person- such a thing doesn't exist because that concept itself eludes simple definition and maybe that's for some good reasons.
> ...



Seemed to come from a place of genuine curiosity and respect, rather than disruptive, hostile intent.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 1, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Perhaps you shouldn't take attacks on your faith personally. And still. He was off topic.


Was he running around insulting people, jumping on the wrong person because he barely read their post?
Did he join the thread with the intention to completely derail it because:


Ovi the Dragon said:


> I started responding again after it went off topic again.


Crazy thought: Maybe people keep "blaming" you for your awful behavior because you're the one responsible for it?

Ps: Thinking someone else is already derailing a thread isn't an invitation to join in. If you see someone derailing a thread, it's faster and far less destructive to just report them yourself. That also goes for everyone responding to Ovi, this whole scene is just derailing the thread harder.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 1, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Fallow managed to keep it pretty informative and civil and posed genuine questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Seemed to come from a place of genuine curiosity and respect, rather than disruptive, hostile intent.


You forgot the post where he said Moses was a terrible person.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 1, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Perhaps you shouldn't take attacks on your faith personally. And still. He was off topic.


I'm fine with people criticizing Christianity. That's their right to do so. I'm not, however, fine with people making a habit of going into every religious thread and being rude and disrespectful.

You need to take a break and leave this thread alone. Get some fresh air or something.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 1, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You forgot the post where he said Moses was a terrible person.


He questioned the moral character, but again, the intent was academic, more analytical.
He wasn't going up to Christians and lobbing out nothing but disdain and outrage. It's a difference in intent and it shows.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 1, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm fine with people criticizing Christianity. That's their right to do so. I'm not, however, fine with people making a habit of going into every religious thread and being rude and disrespectful.
> 
> You need to take a break and leave this thread alone. Get some fresh air or something.


How about when people stop making religious threads I stop critiquing them, hm? And for the record, I back everything up by quoting scripture. It's not like I bring stuff up out of the blue.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 1, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> He questioned the moral character, but again, the intent was academic, more analytical.
> He wasn't going up to Christians and lobbing out nothing but disdain and outrage. It's a difference in intent and it shows.


Is it not academic and analytical to quote sources?


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 1, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> How about when people stop making religious threads I stop critiquing them, hm? And for the record, I back everything up by quoting scripture. It's not like I bring stuff up out of the blue.


So, let's say I'm a dude who can't stand video games cause I was dropped on the head a few times and think they cause real life violence.
I see a thread asking for people who play Minecraft to join my game. I decide this is the perfect opportunity to talk about how every gamer in the thread are a bunch of disgusting sub human misogynists. Sounds like some pretty god awful social etiquette, doesn't it?


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 1, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Is it not academic and analytical to quote sources?


Ovi, read carefully please.
Fallow's _intent _for replying was more academic and respectful.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 1, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> So, let's say I'm a dude who can't stand video games cause I was dropped on the head a few times and think they cause real life violence.
> I see a thread asking for people who play Minecraft to join their game. I decide this is the perfect opportunity to talk about how every gamer in the thread are a bunch of disgusting sub human misogynists. Sounds like some pretty god awful social etiquette, doesn't it?


Thanks for the insult. And I don't claim the pereon I'm talking to is a bad person. I claim they follow a bad ideology that makes most people do bad things.



KimberVaile said:


> Ovi, read carefully please.
> Fallow's _intent _for replying was more academic and respectful.


It's not my fault people get triggered at what I say.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 1, 2019)

Ok was going to stop, but I'm not letting this actual feces slide.


Ovi the Dragon said:


> How about when people stop making religious threads I stop critiquing them, hm? And for the record, I back everything up by quoting scripture. It's not like I bring stuff up out of the blue.


"I have just as much right to say my views as you do."
"Stop making Christian threads!"


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 1, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Ok was going to stop, but I'm not letting this actual feces slide.
> 
> "I have just as much right to say my views as you do."
> "Stop making Christian threads!"


I know it'll never happen which is why I said it. A man can hope for compromise though. Also again thanks for the insult.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 1, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Thanks for the insult. And I don't claim the pereon I'm talking to is a bad person. I claim they follow a bad ideology that makes most people do bad things.
> 
> 
> It's not my fault people get triggered at what I say.



Ovi, I'm not trying to insult you, I am trying desperately to reason with you, please listen. I am just asking you to please try to be socially conscious of others. Try to have some social  decorum, people will appreciate you for it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 1, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I know it'll never happen which is why I said it. A man can hope for compromise though. Also again thanks for the insult.


He didn't insult you, and neither did Kimber.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 1, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Ovi, I'm not trying to insult you, I am trying desperately to reason with you, please listen. I am just asking you to please try to be socially conscious of others. Try to have some social  decorum, people will appreciate you for it.


I'll bite. How should I voice my opinion?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 1, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> He didn't insult you, and neither did Kimber.


Kimber likened me to someone who was dropped on their head. I'd say that constitutes an insult.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 1, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Kimber likened me to someone who was dropped on their head. I'd say that constitutes an insult.


I was making fun of the' games cause violence' crowd to lighten the mood.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 1, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I'll bite. How should I voice my opinion?


Just ask yourself, why are you replying? If you are replying to a thread out of hate, anger, or disdain, it may be a good idea to not reply at all. This thread here was meant for communion, it did not advertise debate at all. 
Save the anger for a suitable thread, people will be less frustrated with you that way.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 1, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Just ask yourself, why are you replying? If you are replying to a thread out of hate, anger, or disdain, it may be a good idea to not reply at all. This thread here was meant for communion, it did not advertise debate.
> Save the anger for a suitable thread, people will be less frustrated with you that way.


I want my voice to be heard and I'm giving you the chance to dictate how I should go about it. I'm just not going to respond.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 1, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I want my voice to be heard and I'm giving you the chance to dictate how I should go about it. I'm just not going to respond.


Make your own thread for it?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 1, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Make your own thread for it?


Perhaps.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Dec 1, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I want my voice to be heard and I'm giving you the chance to dictate how I should go about it. I'm just not going to respond.



Okay, this thread has gotten completely out of hand. I have no prior knowledge of you, Ovi, but I feel like I should say one thing. I’m going to be as frank and insult free as possible.

It’s certainly okay to voice your opinion, but this is not the section of the forum to do so. I urge you to follow up and make your own thread, like the others mentioned. There’s a Politics and News section of the forum- I’m sure all of these people will happily debate there with you! That way, you can stay in that environment, rather than having to hunt down Christian threads all the time. That’d certainly be more convenient, in my view.

Now, can we please get back on topic? I know the question implied by this thread was asking for it, but we’ve gone way off topic.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 1, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Okay, this thread has gotten completely out of hand. I have no prior knowledge of you, Ovi, but I feel like I should say one thing. I’m going to be as frank and insult free as possible.
> 
> It’s certainly okay to voice your opinion, but this is not the section of the forum to do so. I urge you to follow up and make your own thread, like the others mentioned. There’s a Politics and News section of the forum- I’m sure all of these people will happily debate there with you! That way, you can stay in that environment, rather than having to hunt down Christian threads all the time. That’d certainly be more convenient, in my view.
> 
> Now, can we please get back on topic? I know the question implied by this thread was asking for it, but we’ve gone way off topic.


I got one warning and was barred from the politics section and the appeal team thought nothing about it. But I'll drop this for now so it can go back on topic. However if someone quotes me I will respond.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Dec 1, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I got one warning and was barred from the politics section and the appeal team thought nothing about it. But I'll drop this for now so it can go back on topic. However if someone quotes me I will respond.



Well, in that case, that’s unfortunate. I wish they didn’t bar you from that section, fren. As for everyone else, I’ll kindly encourage them not to respond to your post, as well. Let’s get back on topic, frens! I’m sure Ovi will find a way to make a separate thread to continue this conversation.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 1, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I started responding again after it went off topic again. Please stop the vendetta against me.


I actually like your attack posts, by and large. It's when you get defensive that I wince.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 1, 2019)

Oh wow, gone for a couple hours and I feel like this all fell apart. Guess the admins were right telling me to leave old threads alone.

I'm sorry to everyone, both Ovi and KimberVaile if I disrespected any of you two. My intention was to have a good discussion, not cause any drama or bad blood. I'm sorry.


----------



## Mailoh (Dec 1, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I guarantee most if not nearly all Christians don't support murder and genocide, even when it's done by figures in scripture such as God himself. Your everyday Christian isn't going to say they would be fine with people being killed if the New or Old Testament said God commanded it. I certainly wouldn't.
> 
> Even some of the most devout Christians don't blindly follow the Bible word for word, without thinking independently and questioning some of it's passages and stories that conflict with moral standards our modern society follows.



Shhh, Deus Vult... *sarcasm*

I'll see myself out.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 1, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> Oh wow, gone for a couple hours and I feel like this all fell apart. Guess the admins were right telling me to leave old threads alone.
> 
> I'm sorry to everyone, both Ovi and KimberVaile if I disrespected any of you two. My intention was to have a good discussion, not cause any drama or bad blood. I'm sorry.


Not your fault, it seems to have blown over now anyways.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 2, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Well here's Deuteronomy 20: 17
> 
> 17 Completely destroy them—the Hittites, Amorites, Canaanites, Perizzites, Hivites and Jebusites—as the Lord your God has commanded you.


That is not pointing out what I have said? I have said the structure of religion as many associate satan for evil while he is only a fallen angel.

And just because you do something even as an order that doesn't mean it's good. Abraham sacrifice can be a good example.

You could really stop trying to provoke drama or make it a little bit less obvious.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 2, 2019)

Locking this thread for review.


----------

